# WTF is in the box Lyft delivery run.



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Did a Lyft for a box of something instead of a passenger.

Guy tossed a box in the back of my car and told me to deliver it to another guy at the destination.

Strange could be drugs or alcohol. Maybe a bomb or other nasty chemicals. IDK so I asked what's in the box. He opened it and showed me. The box contained a bunch of personal items. He told me his girlfriend left him and he doesn't want all her junk around.

The delivery went just fine.

Anyone else have something like this happen to them?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Nice!!!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Question : Did he have to tell you whats in the box per Lyft policy, or was he just being cooperative?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Ouch! I’ve been there


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, I've done several package deliveries. Usually food that someone cooked for someone else.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

This seems like a potentially dangerous thing if you end up getting into a drug dispute. Can you imagine a recipient asking, “Hey, what happened to the REST of the drugs?”

If a few of these hit the national news, delivery companies will have to go into major damage control mode IMHO.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> This seems like a potentially dangerous thing if you end up getting into a drug dispute. Can you imagine a recipient asking, “Hey, what happened to the REST of the drugs?”
> 
> If a few of these hit the national news, delivery companies will have to go into major damage control mode IMHO.


Drugs as in pharmaceuticals, or the kind where if they are missing you need to leave the country ASAP?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> Did a Lyft for a box of something instead of a passenger.
> 
> Guy tossed a box in the back of my car and told me to deliver it to another guy at the destination.
> 
> ...


I do a lot of these runs for Tesla and sun run and other companies most of them are 60 miles also I do this one regular from a restaurants it's a 40 mile down the freeway late night time run no problems at all.


----------

